# Tick prevention help please



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Ticks have been AAWWWFFFUUUUULLLLL in my area this year. Just walking from my house to my car to go to work I usually end up with at least 2 crawling on me. My husband got lymes disease this year, so have a few neighbors. Wolf gets Frontline Plus on the regular, but I want to treat the yard with something to help cut down the population. I don't want to use anything too harsh. Any suggestions?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We always use preventic collars; get from vet. We have been using them for years with no issue.

I will get the name of the bug killer that we use on our property, as well as the natural stuff. The other thing is to make sure that your property is maintained/cut back....


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Smithie  I'm willing to try anything! 
My vet only sells k9advantix. I really don't want to use that, I've heard about a lot of dogs getting sick, having behavioral issues, and just lots of bad things about it. I tried switching to Certifect before because it was "supposed to be" soooo much better, but Wolf got really lethargic and aggressive on it, so I switched back to Frontline. 
We use EcoSmart tick control on the yard. Last year it worked great, but this year I think the populations are just too high, we had such a mild winter, hardly any snow and no very cold.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

You could try neem oil if you are of the holistic approach


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

what's neem oil?


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I'm loving Bucks Mountain parasite dust. Haven't found anything on Rudy in months. It contains neem, with a few other natural ingredients.

I think cedar-cide is a safe spray for the yard.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Neem oil is made from pressing the seeds of neem evergreens. Similar to cedar, it's a bug deterrent. You can apply it as a spray, or add it to your shampoo. 

I get a pine tar neem oil soap from the farmers market that helps soothe muscles, makes me smell like a Christmas tree, and keeps the buggers away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

also search the forum for springtime bug off garlic, beneficial nematodes, and DE or diatomaceous earth!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am moving to an area where there are ticks. I'm having everything in the yard torn out and trimmed. I also heard that apple cider vinegar in the water helps with the lawn turning yellow from pee and ticks. I will be moving in less then a month..I started the apple cider vinegar just today. I also heard if you spray vinegar on the dog it helps too. I know its not a great smell, but its better then the ticks. I'm using the vinegar spray to. They say it works on people to.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*“Neem Oil*” is a very good deterrent but it should be noted as a warning for children and pregnant mothers. Can possibly cause miscarriages.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We;ve been using Vectra 3D, and are happy with it.

We get it from the vet. We purchased 6 doses, and got a coupon to send in for 3 free doses.


----------

